# Game 20: San Antonio Spurs @ Atlanta Hawks



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 10th, 2005 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*
*San Antonio Spurs (16-3)* @ *Atlanta Hawks (2-16)*  


*Previous Meetings:*

Spurs 103, Hawks 79

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 24 points, 5 steals
Al Harrington - 23 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 23 points, 7


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker 
SG - Manu Ginobili 
SF - Bruce Bowen 
PF - Tim Duncan 
C - Rasho Nesterovic 

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley 
PG - Nick Van Exel 
F/C - Robert Horry 
C - Nazr Mohammed 
G/F - Brent Barry 
PG - Beno Udrih 
F/C - Fabricio Oberto 

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Royal Ivey
SG - Joe Johnson
SF - Josh Childress
PF - Al Harrington
C - Zaza Pachulia

*Reserves:*

G - Salim Stoudamire
G/F - Josh Smith
F - Marvin Williams
PG - Tyronn Lue
F/C - Esteban Batista
F/C - John Thomas
C - John Edwards



Only words of caution I'll give is that the Hawks have had two days off before this game, and the Spurs played 2 games in three nights and will be on the 2nd day of a double-header on the road. The Spurs should blow the Hawks out of the building, but the Spurs might keep it reasonable for awhile. 

Prediction: Spurs 96, Hawks 82


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Well that sucks.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What the hell, how did we win. Damn. I put all my uCash on the Spurs, too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so uh... yeah

what the...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Did hell freeze over? Are donkeys flying? I'm just...wow... I'm pretty sure Coach Pop's gonna rip a new one for you all after this loss.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Spurs lost to Hawks??
Cant believe it...:eek8:


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

The one time I think its safe to bet u-cash, I lose it.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I hope this is the best is yet to come for the Hawks. Good win :banana:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I thought I didn't even have to watch 8|


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Is hell freezing over yet? What just happened? It doesn't take a Spurs or Hawks fan to be shocked over this result.

The Hawks can't win against anyone, but they can win against the Spurs? And vice versa?!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

^^not even a casual fan


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Heh. It's true that I don't pay much attention to the Spurs unless they're mercilessly pwning the Warriors. But I was looking on NBA.com and the result of the SA game made me speechless.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

You Spurs fans don't realize how good you have it do you?

I mean, I'm not criticizing you guys or anything, It's just that while reading this I was thinking...

_Wow. The Spurs fans are still expecting to beat the Hawks even though they have played two games in three nights and the Hawks are well rested. Not only that, but the fans are expecting to win by a good amount. And to even add to that, they are shocked when they do lose._

Your expectations of the Spurs are real fair, obviously, and I would have expected them to win as well.

I just found it worth noting that almost any other team (including my Bulls) wouldn't have those expectations, even against the Hawks.

That's awesome.

I remember the 98 season when the Bulls were 72-10 and we lost to the Toronto Raptors. I was furious. 

I miss that feeling.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

akward :raised_ey


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

sure it was the game Pop was waiting to go berzerk ...Did this loss was somehow predictable ? It's always easy afterward to pretend it was ... but as a matter of fact , the spurs have not played such a good bball of late . ..When you don't respect the game , such things happen ...Tony , 3.4 to/game is just too much ..

GO spurs!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im just so mad, we could have beaten them by 15 plus, yes i know we played 3 games in 4days but two of them were by plus 10 and at home. im just very dissipointed at the spurs, the good note to this is were just a good team every peorson and tv is saying how shocking this is. we are still underachieving.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad we lost, maybe it's the kick in the teeth this team needs to play hard every night. I'm telling you, you can look at the record and say "Damn, they're doing good as usual", but watching them play makes you say something different. I don't like watching this team drag along in the regular season, so hopefully they start playing harder every single night. No reason for losing this game.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

EDIT



Not acceptable. Post something worthwhile or don't post at all. - Koko


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

We need to relearn how to play D


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

can someone clarify for me, and I'm not trying to bash or anything since I never have done that at bbb.net. 

Did the Spurs just get tired of winning and wanted to give the Hawks some confidence, or did the Hawks seriously beat a Spurs team that was trying to win?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> can someone clarify for me, and I'm not trying to bash or anything since I never have done that at bbb.net.
> 
> Did the Spurs just get tired of winning and wanted to give the Hawks some confidence, or did the Hawks seriously beat a Spurs team that was trying to win?



I didn't watch the game, but I can imagine it was like the 1st quarter of first game between these two teams win which Al Harrington outscored the entire Spurs team. I did see that quarter, so I can only imagine that the entire 2nd game was like that. The Spurs haven't been blowing that many teams out this year like they are capable of doing, so it's just a matter of showing up and playing hard IMO. That's one of the things I haven't enjoyed about this season so far, even though the record is amazing. The Spurs are just going through the motions right now and really aren't playing as well as they could. There are only a few players this season who seem to be going through more than just the motions (Parker and Bowen namely), but everyone else seems to be dragging along, especially Duncan and some of the older players like Finley and Van Exel.


----------

